# Squawk box trading room access for private investors?



## Neutral (17 May 2011)

Is it possible for us private investors to get access to financial institution traders 'Hoot n' Holler'/Squawk box rooms?


----------



## ginar (17 May 2011)

Neutral said:


> Is it possible for us private investors to get access to financial institution traders 'Hoot n' Holler'/Squawk box rooms?




yes but why


----------



## Neutral (18 May 2011)

ginar said:


> yes but why




For breaking news... do you use this service?

Where can you apply?


----------

